# Villa-Lobos Prelude No. 4



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Heitor Villa-Lobos (March 5, 1887 – November 17, 1959) was a Brazilian composer, conductor, cellist, and classical guitarist described as "the single most significant creative figure in 20th-century Brazilian art music". Villa-Lobos has become the best-known South American composer of all time.

Villa-Lobos' Etudes for classical guitar (1929) were dedicated to Andrés Segovia, while his 5 Preludes (1940) were dedicated to his spouse Arminda Neves d’Almeida, a.k.a. "Mindinha." Both are important works in the classical guitar repertory. Prelude No. 4 is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 6 repertoire.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice work,,, not an easy one.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

chuckv97 said:


> Nice work,,, not an easy one.


Yeah I think it should fit grade 7 better.


----------

